# When Sport Throws A Surprise



## Transk53 (Jun 13, 2015)

Would never had thought that Everton would have a Muay Thai boxer would be a toffee. COYB 

Muay Thai Heroes Visit Goodison Everton Football Club


----------



## elder999 (Jun 13, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Would never had thought that Everton would have a Muay Thai boxer would be a toffee. COYB
> 
> Muay Thai Heroes Visit Goodison Everton Football Club



_erm......eh.....*what?*_


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am a long suffering Evertonian. COYB means "Come On You Blues" We are also known as the toffees from the Everton Mint. Quite famous as a sweet, but maybe not on your side of the pond.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh dear oh dear!  Still you can't help it!

Are you watching the Women's World Cup? It's half time at the moment England v Mexico, it's not the same as the men's game of course, when the players are taken down after a tackle they get straight up, when the ref makes a decision the players accept it...odd eh! Better than the sissy men's game!


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Oh dear oh dear!  Still you can't help it!
> 
> Are you watching the Women's World Cup? It's half time at the moment England v Mexico, it's not the same as the men's game of course, when the players are taken down after a tackle they get straight up, when the ref makes a decision the players accept it...odd eh! Better than the sissy men's game!



Mmm, not sure the likes of Paul Bracewell and Peter Reid would agree with that assessment lol. Mind you, you partly right. However, the good old English midfielder gets straight back up in the modern game. Lampard and Gerrard were the icons of that type of mentality, plus a few more 

Was a good result for the ladies last night. If anything they should be getting paid a hell of a lot more than they do!


----------

